# Androscoggin County, Maine Deputy David Rancourt



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Maine Deputy Dies Diving

Officer Down Memorial Page has reported that Androscoggin County, Maine Deputy David Rancourt suffered a fatal heart attack Nov. 4 while diving in the Androscoggin River in search of evidence in a criminal case.

He resurfaced during the dive and indicated that he needed assistance, according to ODMP. He was then transported to Central Maine Medical Center where he was later pronounced dead. 
Rancourt was a U.S. Army Reserve veteran of the Gulf War and the War on Terrorism. 
He served with the Androscoggin County Sheriff's Office for 10 years as a member of the agency's Dive Team and HAZMAT team. 
He is survived by his wife and son.

_Officer.com will provide more information on this story as it becomes availa_


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

11/06/2006
*Maine deputy dies after distress during diving*

*Officer Down: David Rancourt* - [Auburn, Maine]









ODMP
*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 40
*Additional Info:* Deputy Sheriff David Rancourt ad served with the Androscoggin County Sheriff's Office for 10 years and was a member of the agency's Dive Team and Hazardous Materials Response Team. He is survived by his wife and son.
*I**ncident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Rancourt suffered a fatal heart attack while diving for criminal evidence. *Date of Incident:* November 4, 2006

*Maine deputy dies after distress during diving*
The Associated Press
LEWISTON, Maine- The Androscoggin County Sheriff's Department is mourning the loss of a member of its dive team.
Deputy David Rancourt and other members of the dive team were looking for criminal evidence in the Androscoggin River near the Veteran's Bridge when Rancourt got into trouble Saturday morning, officials said.
Emergency medical technicians performed CPR after Rancourt surfaced and signaled that he needed help, but he died at the Central Maine Medical Center, officials said.
Rancourt, 40, of Leeds, had retired last week from the Army Reserves, which took him twice to the Middle East during Operation Desert Storm as well as during the latest conflict, said Capt. Raymond LaFrance.
Rancourt, who served for five years on the dive team, left behind a wife and an 8-year-old son.








_Copyright 2006 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed._


----------

